# Eleaf Icare



## Daniel Alves (2/9/16)

Is anyone bringing these in?
Also roughly what would they cost?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (4/9/16)

Bump. I too want an iCare kit for use in the car.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (5/9/16)

if no-one is gonna bring it in i may order it, if anyone is interested then EFun has it for a good price.
full kit including the battery pack
http://www.efun.top/eleaf-icare-mini-pcc-starter-kit-2300mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/9/16)

Watching Maybe some vendors can chip in here...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (13/9/16)

Order placed 
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/eleaf-icare-kit


----------



## Daniel Alves (13/9/16)

Oh nice, thx

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (13/9/16)

at 300 bucks id rather grab an aio box.



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------

